# My setup(s) - pic heavy!



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

Ok well i started a couple of months ago with 1 x 45x45x60 exo terra and despite having the worst of luck with my 1st 3 chams (2 fatalities) i'm completely hooked and now have 4 vivs set up comprising

2 x 60x45x60 (currently running fully planted but empty)

1 x 45x45x60 housing 1 Rhampholeon Acuminatus

1 x 45x45x60 housing 3 x Dendrobates Tinctorius Oyapock (poison dart frogs)

Here's some pics of how they've worked out so far!











60x45x60 Exo Terra - all real plants - cork sides and background










60x45x60 Exo Terra - all real plants - coir sides and background










45x45x60 - all real plants - cork sides and background - custom made waterfall and river


















45x45x60 - all real ground plants - fake ivy - coir sides and back










Comments and suggestions always welcomed


----------



## bradly (May 13, 2007)

Nice mate...sorry to hear about the fatalities though - good luck with the next.


----------



## s6t6nic6l (May 15, 2010)

yes nice bit of work going on there. esp' like the water feature viv : victory:.
i think you might need more nozzles in them vivs tho :whistling2:


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

yeah the nozzles will be less noticeable once plants grow of course - managing to maintain automated humidity levels though


----------



## Carlos (Jul 28, 2009)

good lukin setups matey!... how do yu keep the water fresh going thru the lines??


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

looks awesome: victory:


----------



## Harry_NW (Feb 15, 2010)

Carlos said:


> good lukin setups matey!... how do yu keep the water fresh going thru the lines??


water for the rain system is pulled from a reservoir - i use spring water and top it about twice a week


----------

